# Dreams about betta fish!



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

I often have crazy dreams about my fish.

Once there was a very distressing dream where somehow a second betta was in my tank and they started to fight! I rushed to get a container to separate them. unsure of what to do, I divided the tank so both can be heated.. but then a third betta appeared and they somehow got past the divider! Suddenly they're all fighting and tearing at fins as I frantically try to separate them, and somehow they get out etc. Thankful I only keep one in real life.

Another dream I had was when Sid made a bubble nest so huge, it billowed out of the tank. It was buried under bubbles- bubbles on the plants, bubbles on ornaments and bubbles even attached to the fish! So many bubblesss.

The latest dream I had was pretty sad. My boyfriend was urgently in need of money because of some sneaky exploitative person. To scrape up money I sold Sid with all my tank stuff, I started crying as I cupped him up and I was super paranoid about who would buy him. 

It's really strange how these little fishes have affected my sleep.

What dreams do you have about your fish?


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, man, I'm glad someone else has weird dreams about fish.

Last night I had a dream I bought Felix a brand new 3 gallon tank, but it spontaneously got a giant crack in it like it'd been hit with a baseball, and I was rushing around trying to get him back into his old tank before the new one started leaking, thinking about how I could get it back to PetSmart and find out if they'd refund me for the tank.

Normally I dream I'm breeding bettas, though, and don't have the supplies to sustain them. I end up scavenging for cups, trying to keep apart male and female bettas who somehow find their way into the same cups. And it ends with my running out of cups and desperately looking around for anything to put them in before they get eaten. One dream, I ended up putting fry in an ice cube tray with water in it. Not putting it into the freezer or anything--I was just that desperate for containers.

Or I get gifted bettas I don't have room for... or there's a really pretty one being sold at, like, a gas station or something weird... or I'm running around trying to get supplies for them.

It's kind of pathetic, really.

Then I wake up and I realize I have *one* fish.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

That has happened to me too.I have had dreams where my bettas are in the same tank together & I have to quickly separate them & also I've had a dream where water was spilling out of their tanks and I'm running around trying to put them all into containers.Weird.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't have a betta but I have these dreams where I am in either the Pet Stop or another store and I find an amazing betta. The last one I had was I was in an antique store and there was this betta with many colors. But with all my dreams it's the same, i wake up to realize my tank might not hold fish for a while


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

It's not cracked. It's just im always waiting and asking myself: will I be allowed to have a fish?


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

I have these recurring nightmares where I'm just walking along, when I suddenly notice there's a betta on the ground in front of me without any water. Sometimes it's Smaug, sometimes Spirit, sometimes it's a betta I've never seen before, all I know is that I need to find water. But when I actually find water, I can't find the betta, and I have to go looking for it, only to find it's dried to a crisp.
It may not sound like it, but those dreams are TERRIFYING!


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had some REALLY weird dreams about bettas. One of the most recent was about my bettas riding bikes/trikes and wearing little betta bike helmets. Yeah, IDK. 

Another involved bettas who were really like water sprites/fairies who lived in this little community. When they were in the community's boundaries they looked human like, but when they left they turned into bettas so they wouldn't been discovered. It was quite interesting. 

I have some other ones too, like getting my new tank set up and something going wrong, or getting lucky and getting a whole new tank set up from some one and figuring out what to do with it. I think in one I yelled at a lady in a pet store for trying to tell me my bettas didn't need a big tank and I was torturing them with all that space.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

I had a recent one where these people had a betta in a pet store container at a HOSPITAL. I asked to take it home (it was purple) they said no. That was based off a hospital I went to that had a saltwater tank.


----------



## Piyoteru (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a children's hospital here that has a large salt water tank- but much like the giant ones you see in sea life aquariums.










I had a dream last night much like Averyecho's. Bettas were jumping out of tanks and flopping onto the floor. I was rushing about picking them up to put in, but they kept jumping out. I had to pick off dust and gunk that would get stuck on their slime coats and there was nothing to cover the tanks in. 

Why do I have so many fish dreams??


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

That's cool. The one I'm talking about isn't that big. Still pretty cool.


----------

